# Hello



## taztohot (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello all! My name is William and I am the owner of a 1979 Islander B30. This is our fist sailboat and future home for retirement in 3- 5 years. I have read a lot on the fourms and want to say thank you to everyone that posts as it is educational for someone new like myself. :cut_out_animated_em


----------



## scubadoo (Apr 5, 2014)

Welcome to Sailnet! 

Please be sure to share the experiences aboard your Islander B30. Would love to hear about changes, upgrades, liveability.

Best,
doo


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome!!!

But... :worthless:


----------

